# aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008



## FischAndy1980 (7. Februar 2008)

hier könnt Ihr Eure aktuellen Schleien, Karauschen und Giebel fänge 2008 posten#a

am besten auch wieder mit Angaben wie zb. Gewässer, Wassertiefe, Köder usw.


Die letzten Threads lauteten immer nur aktuelle Schleienfänge...
aber ich finde auch die beiden anderen Fischarten sind schöne Fische die in gleicher Umgebung wie die Schleie vorkommen und auch sie sind es doch wert gepostet und evtl. fotografiert zu werden.

Samstag abend werd ich mal meinen allerersten Ansitz in diesem Jahr auf Mistwurm versuchen, vielleicht geht bei den Temperaturen ja schon die erste Schleie an den Haken#c


----------



## Brassmann (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Petri Heil!
Werde es wohl Morgen auch mal versuchen....Jedenfalls wenn meine Erkältung mitspielt!


----------



## rotauge88 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

ich werde es erst kurz vor ostern probieren. (vorher komme ich auch nicht dazu)


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Ich mache mal den Anfang mit ner Tinca. Meine erste Schleie 2008 konnte ich gestern beim Karpfenfischen erwischen. Sie biss in 2m Wassertiefe, bei starkem Hochwasser (see) auf ein Frolic Ringerl. Sie hatte zwar nur 35cm, aber als erste Schleie 08 gar nicht mal schlecht.
(Der See war noch halb zu gefroren)


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

ich werde es heute an einem kleinen bach probieren.... mal sehen was geht!


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

und hier ist sie:


----------



## BadnerPower (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Irgendwie sind die Schleien bei uns immer schön grün,aber hier im forum sehe ich meist nur gelbe|supergri
Gehe morgen vllt auch mal ans Wasser..


----------



## fritte (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Hallo, mein Fang steht zwar hier schon im Netz, aber dann werde ich meine Schleie auch mal hier reinsetzen.
Gewässer: Ruhr 80cm überm Normalpegel
Fangzeit:so 13.30
Fangtiefe: knappe 2 Meter
Köder: Futterkorb + Maden
Hakengröße 10

Stolze 58cm und 3040gramm
Das war meine erste Schleie überhaupt


----------



## Blackfoot (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Tincas!

Gruss Tommy !#h


----------



## Felix 1969 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Sehr schöner Fisch.Petri Heil...#6


----------



## hecq (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Tincas! Wunderbare Tiere! :l


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

petri! soeine hätt ich mir heute auch gewünscht.....
is nochn bisschen kalt und die fische sind extrem vorsichtig! um überhaupt bisse zu bekommen muste ich mit 20er haken und einem 6er vorfach fischen.....


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

@fritte: KLasse Fisch, kapital! #h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Hey Petri, sind ja schon schöne Tiere gefangen worden #6
so die Angeln sind für morgen abend schonmal startklar gemacht, vielleicht kann ich dann auch schonmal das erste Foto in diesem Jahr am Wasser schiessen|kopfkrat

Petri an alle


----------



## Shadow_494 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> hier könnt Ihr Eure aktuellen Schleien, Karauschen und Giebel fänge 2008 posten#a



Ich weiß ja net wie das bei euch is aba bei uns in Hessen is auf Karausche ganzjähriges Fangverbot!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*



Shadow_494 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net wie das bei euch is aba bei uns in Hessen is auf Karausche ganzjähriges Fangverbot!


 
hier in Brandenburg hat die Karausche kein Fangverbot und wenn dann wäre es mir völlig neu...
hab auch schon gehört, das die Schleie in  ein/zwei Bundenländern sogar eine Schonzeit hat|bigeyes.
Aber hier darf man die Schleie, Karausche und Giebel ganzjährig beangeln.

*jedes Bundesland hat seine eigenen Gesetzlichen Regelungen die natürlich beachtet werden müssen !*


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

ich gehe heute auch mal los ist ja relativ warm und super sonnenwetter...


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*



Shadow_494 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net wie das bei euch is aba bei uns in Hessen is auf Karausche ganzjähriges Fangverbot!


ja hat sie.... leider.... und die schleie ne schonzeit, was auch gut so ist!!!
aber karauschen hab ich schon ab und zu als beifang. da kann man nichts gegen tun! ich hak sie einfach wieder vorsichtig im wasser ab.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

bin nu wieder zurück... 

am Tage schönes Frühlingswetter, am abend ganz schnell wieder etwas zu kalt.
Angelzeit war von 17 bis 19.30Uhr an einem mit der Havel verbundenen flachen sumpfigen Gewässer. 
Nur einmal hat es an den Mistwürmern rumgenippelt, sonst war an meinen beiden Angeln nichts mehr los#c
vielleicht war die Stelle an der ich geangelt habe doch noch etwas zu flach für den heutigen Angelabend(ca.40cm)
Mein Kumpel konnte kurz vorm dunkel werden aber eine schöne Giebel von schätzungsweise 35-40cm fangen die gleich wieder in ihrem Element entlassen wurde ...
sonst war bei ihm auch nichts mehr los.
Morgen abend werd ich es nochmal versuchen an einer 1m "tiefen" Stelle, vielleicht klappt es ja dann|kopfkrat.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. März 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

und schon jemand ne Schleie gefangen? ;+


----------



## Hackersepp (10. März 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

vor 2 Wochen, als es noch wärmer war (jetzt ist alles zugefroren), hab ich 2 Schleien mit 29cm  gefangen. => Maden


----------



## spinner14 (15. März 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Am Mittwoch war ich ab 15 Uhr am Wasser bis 19 Uhr,hatte einen Giebel (2Pfund),eine Brasse (800 gramm) und einen kleinen Karpfen mit 4 pfund.Habe alle auf Grund mit einem Maden/Caster Mix gefangen.Der Gibel hat überhaupt nicht vorsichtig gebissen,aber die anderen Bisse kamen so vorsichtig dass man es kaum erkennen konnte.


----------



## FeederFan1990 (28. August 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

ich habe ne karausche gefangen ^^

oder..bin mir aber eigentlich sicher 

41 cm und 1.4 KG


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (28. August 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

schönes tier


----------



## FeederFan1990 (28. August 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

danke, wurde wieder zurückgesetzt,weil es so schön war 

petri heil


----------



## Plötzenstipper (31. August 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

@ Feederfan 1990

wegen deinen bedenken |kopfkrat...das ist schon eine Karausche und ne große noch da zu meine größte hatte gerade mal etwa 600 gramm:q schöne sache so ne Karauche:k


----------



## jannisO (1. September 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

hallo leute |wavey:

habe gerade diesen interessanten thread entdeckt und werd dann und wann mich daran beteiligen. eigentlich angele ich nicht gezielt auf schleie oder karausche aber dann und wann fang ich sie. so ist es das ich einen teich kenne wo ich meine köfis fange und dort fängr man regelmäzig auch karauschen. diese sind dort garnicht mal klein und an der matchrute gehen die richtig zur sache.
schleien setzt ich grundsätzlich zurück. über jeden fang dieser freue ich mich aber weil ich sie von ihrer färbung her sehr schön finde entnehme ich sie grundsätzlich nie. denke ich werde die tage hier auch mal das eine oder andere foto rein setzen


----------



## Hucho hucho (1. September 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Hallo liebe Schleienfreunde,

am Samstag fand ich diesen Schwarm hier. Mit den Schleien drumherun, so an die 20 Fische um die 4pfd.

Leider darf ich dort nicht angeln :c

Gruß Olli


----------



## Verstippt (2. September 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Was für ein Anblick, grandios.


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Denn will ich auch einmal, habe diesen Tröd gerade entdeckt :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2159740&postcount=3532

das war mein post vom 18.08.08, Fänge in der Nacht vom 17. auf 18.08., so etwas habe ich ,wie gesagt, noch nie erlebt.


----------



## grazy04 (15. September 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich war am Wochenende in Zechlienerhütte am dortigen Haus und Hofsee. Freitag anfüttern, Samstag ganztägig aufen Wasser, hab mich in der Nähe von einem Binsenfeld verankert und dann mit Pose, Wurm in Grundnähe mein Glück versucht.

Hier die beiden besten als Anhang. Keine Angst das Foto dauerte max 30Sec und dann zurück ins Wasser


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (15. September 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Heyja hab letzten samstag um 10uhr morgens in der prallen sonne eine 45cm schleie gefangen! Köder Frolic am rig! War meine bis jetzt größte und hübscheste schleie... bin immer noch ganz happy...  :g foto gibts leider nicht,.. da ich keine cam dabei hatte,... 

Ps. das wunderschöne tier schwimmt wieder |bla:


----------



## Dirt (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

ne frage...
beißen auch noch fische wie brasse am haken wen man mit frolic fischt?


----------



## Jens0883 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Ja tun sie.
Und ein paar von mir


----------



## Verstippt (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne Giebel, Petri.


----------



## Jens0883 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Danke. Sind aber Karauschen


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

nee sind sicher keine karauschen


----------



## Jens0883 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Es sind aber nie Giebel besetzt worden sondern nur Karauschen.


----------



## Verstippt (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Schau Dir mal Beitrag 23 an, so sieht ne Karausche aus, das was Du da gefangen hast sind Giebel, deutlich zu erkennen an der silbrigen Färbung.


----------



## Jens0883 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Dann hab ich halt Giebel gefangen. Auch schön. Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: aktuelle Schleien, Karauschen u. Giebelfänge 2008*

Schade, dass ich diesen Thread jetzt erst gefunden habe...
ein paar von meinen Schleien sind zwar schon im Netz, aber ich will sie dann doch nochmal in den entsprechenden Thread packen =) Hier sind sie: Alle als "netter Beifang" beim Nachtangeln auf Aal. In allen Fällen war ein Tauwurm der Köder zum Glück.
Fangtiefe:1-3 Meter
1Meter im See und 3 Meter im Fluss
Alle hatten zwischen 50 und 55cm:
http://img391.*ih.us/img391/1682/p1010553jj1.jpg

http://img128.*ih.us/img128/5440/p1020001oh5.jpg

http://img128.*ih.us/img128/2509/p1020022jv6.jpg

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/500/p1020028dp5.jpg
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/4270/p1020032hc5.jpg

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/9662/p1020015on6.jpg

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/9599/p1020094nr4.jpg


----------

